# Jvc 3d glasses unusual lens marks?



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have recently bought an X3 with 4 pairs of the official JVC PK-AG1-B glasses. I went to clean a smudge off of 1 of them and when I held it up to my kitchen light I noticed, on the left eye lens there was what looked like loads of tiny scratches. I was a bit concerned so I opened the other 3 to check.

3 of them had these marks on but 1 of them was almost completely clear?

I assumed that they were damaged somehow so I sent them back to JVC. They got back to me and said that they had checked all of their stock and they are all marked in the same way. So they spoke to their technical team who said that it was part of the technology in the lenses, the filaments on the lenses or something.

When I asked them if that is the case then how comes 1 of them had no markings at all, they replied that they could not explain it. They have sent me 4 replacements and again they are all marked as expected.

I am concerned as they were not precise in their explanation, so to me it sounded like an excuse.

Can anyone on here explain what it could be at all and if you do own a pair of these glasses, could you try holding them up to bright artificial light and see if you all have the same issue, look carefully as they are quite faint but there should be quite a few of them, predominantly on the left eye lens.

I am sure the marks do not affect the performance, it is more a case of for how much these glasses cost, I feel they should be in perfect condition.

I could really do with some advice please.

Thanks in advance.

Marty


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

These are the active shutter type, right?


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes they are.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would assume that what you are seeing are part(s) of the electronics built into the glasses. More than likely it is some very thin wire.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

The thing is they are different in different pairs, some going one way, some going the other and like I said, in one of them I couldn't see any at all?


----------

